
Show HN: Practice Your Text Messaging Skills Daily - stockkid
https://flowmad.com/
======
stockkid
I made this last month after unsuccessfully trying to get a date on text.

Basically Flowmad is a gym for text messaging. It is an Android app that
pushes you practice text scenarios every 2 days. Once you come up with a
response, you unlock the whole conversation.

Wrote more here: [https://sungwoncho.io/i-am-making-
flowmad/](https://sungwoncho.io/i-am-making-flowmad/)

